# Bruce Quillis photos



## Tania (Jan 7, 2012)

[attachment=0:1nsb6x8b]bruce.jpg[/attachment:1nsb6x8b]

My Bruce enjoying some cuddle time post foot bath...
I love him so much


----------



## Tania (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is his C&C cage. It has been modified and perfected since including full length moving blanket underneath, cleaner edges on the Coroplast, wheel is mounted on to the bars and half the cage floor is heated for extra comfort. The cage is big enough that I can lie in it comfortably. 5 and a half feet by 2 and a half feet.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Bruce is adorable - what a clever name! And your cage is super spacious! 
There are some things that I am concerned about, the first being the wheel, which I think is a silent spinner, right? They are known for being pretty potentially dangerous for hedgehogs. There is a great and very information thread all about them here: http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14937&p=132358&hilit=silent+spinner#p131162.

Also, I see some really cute fleece in there, but I'm concerned that it maybe isn't covering the whole bottom of the cage? Maybe I am seeing things incorrectly but in your picture it doesn't look like there is any real bedding in your C&C. This could be a potential issue as nothing is there to soak up any spills or pees, which might cause issues with chilling cold wet hedgies and URIs from what I've heard. However, I might just being seeing things wrong in the picture so this might just be my being goofy


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Quillis is adorable  Look at that face, is so full of love <3 Very cute!


----------



## Tania (Jan 7, 2012)

The picture of the cage was taken before I got Bruce. It was the initial setup. There are blankets covering the whole floor in two layers as he likes to sleep between them. As for the pee, I am lucky that my little one is litter trained. Had him for 5 weeks now and not a single accident so far. I know about the wheel but unfortunately I just don't have the money right now to get a better one as I lost my job. The wheel came with him as an adoption package. Actually everything but the cage came with him.


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

I LOVE his name, immediately made me think of one of my favorite movies, Unbreakable! Bruce Quillis is super cute and a very lucky little hog to have so much room to groove


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Ahh I see, well fantastic then 
You're very lucky to have a litter trained hog  Bruce Quillis is adorable and is quite lucky to have such a spacious mansion for a home


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just precious! His little face is so bright and curious!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tania said:


> The picture of the cage was taken before I got Bruce. It was the initial setup. There are blankets covering the whole floor in two layers as he likes to sleep between them. As for the pee, I am lucky that my little one is litter trained. Had him for 5 weeks now and not a single accident so far. I know about the wheel but unfortunately I just don't have the money right now to get a better one as I lost my job. The wheel came with him as an adoption package. Actually everything but the cage came with him.


you need to put something in the seem then to prevent him from having his nail ripped it...this wheel can be VERY DANGEROUS


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14937

look at that picture please


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....bruce is adorable and I love the cage. I have the same concerns about the wheel though. Duct tape on the seem will help a lot.


----------



## Tania (Jan 7, 2012)

A new picture of Bruce at 6 months old. He really is a tiny little guy weighing in at only 360 grams. But vet says he is healthy. He eats well, exercises all night and is super friendly and social!

Love him so much!!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!! He is more than precious!! Those bright eyes. Toofers!!!!!!!!! I want to kiss that little hedgie nose. Check with the experts; does he need a bit of cream on the edges of those sweet little ears? I love Bruce-thank you for the updated picture!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------

